# Unethical aquarists with shark and clownfish



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

These people are irresponsible aquarists! Keeping these two in a subway car and elevator is really not ideal.

I wonder what they fed that clown... Or is that a mini shark?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol funny stuff, especially the last 30 sec with the cat......I want one!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i love the elevator gag


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha that's awesome I want one !


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

I showed it to my dad now he wants to order the shark one =P


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL I am so getting one of those!


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

awesome!!! I would....err.....my nephews would love to play with one of those!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I want one!!!


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Someone should buy a bunch and sell it at the October BCA expo!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Whoa! That's awesome!!!

I think we need to find one as a giveaway on BCA lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Where can we get those? I want the shark.


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

The part with the cat was pretty funny.


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

well that was truly an lol moment for me and the whole family.

and yes they all want one


----------

